
Twitter, algorithms, crowdsourcing used to spot truthiness - Anon84
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/09/combing-twitter-for-signs-of-political-truthiness.ars
======
Anon84
Featuring the website me and my coworkers just launched today:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1736952>

